# Ford/New Holland TC18



## ronbo57 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the site and have a TC18 with a charging issue. I am certain the voltage regulator is bad, as it is quite obvious. However, I am trying to check the alternator and am not quite sure how to do it. I have an idea but would appreciate some input. There are only two wires and ohming across them produces a value of 0.20 and it does not read to ground. Also, are there any reasonable parts suppliers you might recommend. $250.00 for an alternator you could put in your pocket is kinda steep!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Ronbo57!

I have had good luck taking my odd ball alternators to a local shop for testing and repair. Look locally for a shop that does starters and alternators in house and they should be able to take care of you. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well ronbo! I second Andy's suggestion. Track Auto, Auto Zone, and O'Reilly's will test your alternator no charge. Does your alternator have an internal or external voltage regulator?


----------



## ronbo57 (Sep 2, 2009)

*TC18 Charge problem*

It has an external regulator, which is obviously bad. Took it to O'Riellys they said they couldn't check the alt as there analyzer is automated and has to have a part number keyed in. I think he just didn't want to check it. I'll try another store.


----------



## BigBlue (Nov 18, 2010)

*NEW HOLLAND TC 18 - Regulator Problem*

HI .....I also have a TC 18 and it had a charging issue for some time. I ignored the light on the dash board, and to my dismay one day, started seeing smoke come from underneath the instrument panel. Took it apart, and the regulator was fried. I found that my positive battery cable was almost thread bare at the positive terminal. Replaced it. Then replaced the regulator but the new regulator I ordered on line from New Holland dealer did not work. The tractor does not start. I put the old regulator on and it starts but the key does not shut it off again...(but the unit quickly starts to smoke if I don't pull it off) I haven't solved the problem yet of why the new regulator does not work - it is different wiring on the side of the unit from the old one and I haven't had a satisfactory answer from New Holland on why the wiring order has changed - but this problem started with the light coming on on my instrument panel.
If anyone has some help for me, I would appreciate it


----------



## Dave Daigler (Feb 11, 2019)

http://ebay.us/9YUyt3?cmpnId=5338273189


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The wiring harnesses are different from production year to year, and there are two diodes in the system to keep the alternator from exciting the injection solenoid and preventing the tractor from shutting down wher the key is switched off.

Take your full serial number to the New Holland dealer and have them obtain the correct parts. They need the dealer parts slides to obtain the correct year range as it will not display on their public on-line parts system.


----------

